# divide cyperus helferi?



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a cyperus helferi with about a 2" diameter. Can I divide it? With a sharp knife? Or pull it apart? Can you do this do c.helferi? Or do I have to wait until it's grown its own daughter plant? 

I have torn down my tank and it is floating in a temporary tank while I DSM some carpet plants in my main tank. I'm wondering about re-planting such a large plant in the new build. I'd have to excavate quite a hole in the new substrate. I'd also wonder if it would stay rooted with a trimmed root ball and a large plant mass above. This is why I'm contemplating division. 

Thanks


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay, so I went and divided it. I spent some time inspecting the plant. There seemed to be a natural parting of the clump. Working under water, I gently loosened the one plant into two plants. I plucked the roots free. Nothing seemed to have to be cut between the two sections. Each clump is about the size of a quater in circumference. I wonder how long it will take before I know whether the two "new" plants will survive?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

It seems that when it gets large enough, cyperus Helferi creates it's only little plantlets at the root level, kind of like some crypts, and exactly like you described. In my tanks I separated, trimmed the roots and planted and they all took off. I love this plant. Have never tried to cut it through the middle. Not sure if that would work. I know that cut leaves will die off, so maybe it doesn't like going under the knife. 

Is this going in your DSM tank? I've grown it emersed before and it did very well.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah! Thank you! This was my next question. I know that this is one of the few cyperus plants that adapts well to submersed so I wondered if that meant DSM would work. Right! I'm going to stick one of the plants in tomorrow. 

I couldn't pull any plantlets off but the plant divided as I described so easily, maybe my plantlet was almost full grown! Oh, I don't want to kill it. It's my favourite plant that I've got!

Does anyone know if it survives a bleach dip (snail-killer, that's me) okay? It seems not too delicate a leaf structure.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

greenfin said:


> Okay, so I went and divided it. I spent some time inspecting the plant. There seemed to be a natural parting of the clump. Working under water, I gently loosened the one plant into two plants. I plucked the roots free. Nothing seemed to have to be cut between the two sections. Each clump is about the size of a quater in circumference. I wonder how long it will take before I know whether the two "new" plants will survive?


Yeah you got it right. I've gone from one small clump to seven large clumps doing it that exact way over the length of a year. I haven't had an opportunity to do a DSM so I don't know but it sure looks like something that could be growing emersed on a stream bank somewhere.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a picture of it in my 20 long DSM tank. It transitioned seamlessly to submersion too.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

another nice tank! 

Thanks you two. I planted it in the DSM today. Eyeballed it for snails/eggs. No dip. Looks quite nice sitting in there. The other half is planted in my temporary plant holding tank. Also looking happy. Way easier to plant something that big in a dry-ish substrate! Imagine the turbidity had the tank been running. Poor filter.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Update...the divided cyperus helferi is doing great! The half that went in my main tank is doubled in size. The other half in my lower-tech holding tank looks a bit sad but I haven't trimmed the dying leaves. It's got lots of new roots, though and some new growth. Success!


----------

